# LGB/Marklin SD 40 DCC Questions/Imagination Station KOT



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,
As posted in the review section of this website, we were donated an LGB SD-40 locomotive to our nonprofit model railroad and train safety program for kids to operate at our events.
There are however a few problems that maybe some of the DCC folks out there could help us with. Since we do not run DCC due to it's tremendous expense and risk of damage by children who operate the trains, we do not have a way, that we are aware of anyway, to turn up the volume so that the red manual volume control knob on top of the locomotive will work in analog. 
I was wondering if there is a way to turn the volume up to high on this locomotive (without DCC) that will allow the red knob on top to work all the time without the DCC system? Because LGB's DCC system is so pricey, we have to find an alternative way, if possible, to turn up the volume so this knob will work permanently. 
Also, is there any other way to activate the classification lights or red flashing light on top of the cab, other than DCC. If a DCC system is required to turn on these lights, then is there a way to keep them on when the DCC system is not active and the locomotive is back on DC or analog control. 
Since I am not a DCC expert, I may not be explaining this very well but I think you can understand the problems we're having trying to use this locomotive on DC power and still get the most we can out of the features so kids can still enjoy it.
It's been very difficult to find anyone with experience and expertise with this particular locomotive, since it is a new model. So if anyone out there has real-time experience with this particular engine and these DCC problems, we would sure appreciate the help.
Thank you! Ken c/o 
Imagination Station Kids On Track 
PS I did call LGB already. No luck!
All Photos Are The Property Of There Perspective Owners.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To modify the features of a DCC loco, you do need access to a DCC system.
And we need to know if the engine has the LGB decoder or a Marklin.
\I use Zimo decoders and any DCC function can be programmed to be on in DC mode, other manufactures may or may not have this feature.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not sure what the locomotive has. I just know it has LGB on the box and LGB/Marklin on the paperwork. Anybody's guess. I thought someone else may own one and know??? Ken


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the booklet and if cv 8 is 131 then it is a Marklin decoder.
Massoth/LGB of old is 123.


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a LGB 25555 diesel loco SD 40:


https://www.lgb.com/products/details/article/25555


The LGB website shows a mfx decoder and i would assume it is a Maerklin decoder inside.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan, Manhart,
Yes, it does show a Marklin decoder. I didn't see that before but there is no real info on DC, just a lot on programming DCC and not how to work between the two.
Thanks for the link!
Ken


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

You need a DCC or mfx system to modify the values in the decoder for your analog requirements.


CV13 and CV14 enables/disables the functions in DC mode. (see manual of the 25555 on page 14)


The general volume is controlled by CV63. The default value should be 255 (max volume). You should check this value. I would expect, that you can lower the volume with the knob from this max value.


Regards Matthias


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Matthias, 
Thank you! I have saved this information but I have to wait to find someone who has a DCC system. Does it have to be an LGB DCC system or can you use any other type of system to program it.
Ken


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for MTS I systems any DCC system can program the decoder for addresses 0-255. For Marklin, turn off MFX in CV50 for DC operations or just DCC. It is factory set to 10 for DC, DCC and mfx.


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Dan! 
Good information.
I Will give it a try as soon as I find someone with DCC.
May have to wait on a local train show.
Ken


----------

